# Most Common Reason(s)



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Just wondering what are your most common reason(s) for rating paxs 3* or lower?


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Make me wait 4:45, then when you get in car and we start to drive you say oh wait hold on a sec and you get out and hug your boyfriend for another min or two before we go and then the entire time you say nothing on the trip and not throwing your bag out of my van while you were getting a hug, in the rain, takes top spot as greatest regret while driving uber. That will get you 3* or lower.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Pax insists on playing rap music very loud the entire trip.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Being a big fat jerk


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Just wondering what are your most common reason(s) for rating paxs 3* or lower?


Most common?

Boring.

I guess you don't want to know the good stories of why we've rated low.


----------



## semi-retired (Nov 21, 2017)

being underage and slamming the door to my vehicle. Oh wait... that is the only time I rated someone below 5.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Most common?
> 
> Boring.
> 
> I guess you don't want to know the good stories of why we've rated low.


Now your putting words in my mouth!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Just wondering what are your most common reason(s) for rating paxs 3* or lower?


If I do not want to risk a rematch, I rate a 1. Otherwise, I rarely rate below 5.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

rudeness, being disrespectful. leaving trash behind, excessive complaining/whining/b*tching


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Having a dumbarse look on your face because im playing vulgar music....grow up and get over yourself


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Pax insists on playing rap music *at all*very loud the entire trip.


FIFY



ddelro219 said:


> rudeness, being disrespectful. leaving trash behind, excessive complaining/whining


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^all of the above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Eating in the car-automatic one star
Not at the address shown-deduct one star
Keeping me waiting two minutes or less-deduct one star
Keeeping me waiting two to five minutes-deduct another star
Dragging the smell of your cigaret into the car-deduct one star
Complaining about the route after I am committed to it-automatic one star
Threatening my rating-automatic one star
Telling me that I blew my tip-automatic one star
Demanding without offering a cash tip-deduct one to four stars, depending on the degree of offence given.
Treating me like your slave or child-automatic one star
Calling me to complain about how long it is taking me to fetch you-automatic trip cancellation.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> FIFY
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^all of the above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


What's the problem with rap music ?

Reported because I know the issue but you'll dance around it because privilege. Y'all can only go so long before showing true colors. Thanks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> What's the problem with rap music ?
> 
> Reported because I know the issue but you'll dance around it because privilege. Y'all can only go so long before showing true colors. Thanks.


Privilege.... What are you dancing around? I'll gladly have this conversation that your fragile millennial mind is attempting to grasp


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Shakur said:


> What's the problem with rap music ? Reported because I know the issue but you'll dance around it because privilege. Y'all can only go so long before showing true colors.


I do not like it, that is what the problem is with rap "music". I do not like opera or disco, either. I can not suffer Katie Perry, Pink, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Rick Astley or Lionel Ritchie either.

If you know so damned much about the "issue", what is it?

If you can read minds, why are you driving Uber? If you could read minds, you could predict the Stock Market (or Commodities Market, since you are in Chicago) and could quickly parlay twenty dollars into two million.

What "privilege"?

What "colours"?


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Privilege.... What are you dancing around? I'll gladly have this conversation that your fragile millennial mind is attempting to grasp


My comments were not directed towards you, or your possible alternate moderator account. If you have an issue you feel is thread worthy please go ahead and make the thread and if it interests/I see fit, I will debate. The "digs" or personal attacks you can save for someone that may want to dabble with silly back and forths with no substance.


Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not like it, that is what the problem is with rap "music". I do not like opera or disco, either. I can not suffer Katie Perry, Pink, Beyoncé, Gwen Stefani, Rick Astley or Lionel Ritchie either.
> 
> If you know so damned much about the "issue", what is it?
> 
> ...


I don't read minds, I understand context. In conversational dialogue it is always easy to tell someone's REAL INTENT. In textual dialogue, context gives you the same thing. ....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Shakur said:


> I don't read minds, I understand context. In conversational dialogue it is always easy to tell someone's REAL INTENT. In textual dialogue, context gives you the same thing. ....


Fortunately, those vapid twenty five or so words did not take too much bandwidth, but they did not answer my questions, either. Answer them if you can, or if you dare.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> My comments were not directed towards you, or your possible alternate moderator account. If you have an issue you feel is thread worthy please go ahead and make the thread and if it interests/I see fit, I will debate. The "digs" or personal attacks you can save for someone that may want to dabble with silly back and forths with no substance.
> 
> I don't read minds, I understand context. In conversational dialogue it is always easy to tell someone's REAL INTENT. In textual dialogue, context gives you the same thing. ....


My bad... It seemed like you were attempting to accuse someone of being racist but didn't quite have the backbone to do it

.


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> My bad... It seemed like you were attempting to accuse someone of being racist but didn't quite have the *backbone* to do it
> 
> .


??? When has that ever been an issue? I call out the racists as I see fit. Pretty easy to manipulate responses because my words only rile up those who are guilty. 

If you think I care whether you use your moderator account or the peasant one, answer is no.

To close, ya may be racist...but there is 1 thing im certain...you're old.... also please stop posting on multiple accounts. Second time Ive caught mods doing that, its rather embarrassing. At least say something different


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> ??? When has that ever been an issue? I call out the racists as I see fit. Pretty easy to manipulate responses because my words only rile up those who are guilty.
> 
> If you think I care whether you use your moderator account or the peasant one, answer is no.
> 
> To close, ya may be racist...but there is 1 thing im certain...you're old.... also please stop posting on multiple accounts. Second time Ive caught mods doing that, its rather embarrassing. At least say something different


I don't have multiple accounts... Tough to be racist when you grew up in Flint Michigan....
My apologies however, I forgot an accusation of racism instantly required an assumption of guilt whereas the person has to prove their innocence....


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Fortunately, those vapid twenty five or so words did not take too much bandwidth, but they did not answer my questions, either. Answer them if you can, or if you dare.


If I dare? Reported for threats. We already did this in another thread already, nothing further to add here. Stop quoting me on multiple accts.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> If I dare? Reported for threats. We already did this in another thread already, nothing further to add here. Stop quoting me on multiple accts.


I doubt someone is willing to go through the added effort... Don't flatter yourself


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> I don't have multiple accounts... Tough to be racist when you grew up in Flint Michigan....
> *My apologies however, I forgot an accusation of racism instantly required an assumption of guilt whereas the person has to prove their innocence....*


Funny, because Ive read that same exact line on another account lmao. Just stop....You're mad at the messenger, just look in mirror.

Lastly, just stop...i almost forgot, this whole, "im not racist i grew up in flint" is equal to saying, i have "black" friends.

Point proven, you and mod acct are dismissed. Enjoy your night/morning.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Shakur said:


> Funny, because Ive read that same exact line on another account lmao. Just stop....You're mad at the messenger, just look in mirror.
> 
> Lastly, just stop...i almost forgot, this whole, "im not racist i grew up in flint" is equal to saying, i have "black" friends.
> 
> Point proven, you and mod acct are dismissed. Enjoy your night/morning.


You are breaking my heart snow flake.... No o some have any be honest...I just want to make sure you know that I'm here for you.... Whenever you need a shoulder to cry on when you are feeling repressed... I'm here for you..I can't share my "privilege" with you... But I can tell you that privilege involves working sixteen hour shifts and going to college thanks to the army

.. The NAACP denied my application


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> I forgot an accusation of racism instantly required an assumption of guilt whereas the person has to prove their innocence....


In the courts, it does; it is called "burden-shifting". It violates a fundamental principle of American Justice that requires that the accuser prove his case.



Shakur said:


> If I dare? Reported for threats.


With _*what*_, specifically, did I "threaten" you?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Wow. Did this escalate?


----------

